# How to rebuild the package with all options?



## HanBing (Nov 10, 2010)

How to rebuild the package? I want to rebuild some softwares with ports collection. During making install, there are some options allow us to choose, so how to make those option appear again?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2010)

HanBing said:
			
		

> During making install, there are some options allow us to choose, so how to make those option appear again?


Those options are stored in /var/db/ports/. You can remove them with `# make rmconfig` or `# make rmconfig-recursive` 

See ports(7).


----------



## HanBing (Nov 10, 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 10, 2010)

Try posting in the correct forum, please. Questions about packages (or any add-on software) do not belong in the General forum.


----------

